# Lichtfest in Leipzig



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

hier eine Info für alle die vielleicht Lust haben ein paar schöne Fotos zu schießen und meine Heimatstadt mal kennen lernen wollen.

* defekter Link entfernt *



> Mehr als 20 Künstler setzen zum Lichtfest am 9. Oktober zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr den ehemaligen Weg der Leipziger Montagsdemonstrationen mit Licht-, Video- und Audioinstallationen eindrucksvoll in Szene.


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lichterfest 2009 in Leipzig*

Hallo Ralf.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Da wir nur gelegentlich die Tageszeitung bei den Schwiegis zu lesen bekommen, wäre das vermutlich an mir vorbei gegangen.

Kommst Du zufällig zu dieser Veranstaltung nach L.E.?
Ich würde gerne mit der Kamera losziehen und versuchen, das eine oder andere festzuhalten. 
Aber ob mein Männe Lust dazu hat, quer durch L.E. zu laufen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lichterfest 2009 in Leipzig*

Nee, leider kann ich nicht kommen da meine einzige Fahrt in diesem Jahr am 06.11. sein wird 

Hätte ich dieses Jahr nicht so viele Objektive gekauft, wäre sicher noch nen Besuch in LE drinn gewesen - gerade wo auch meine ganzen alten Freunde auf mich warten.. - mit denen wären wir dann sicher auch alle rumgezogen und hätten schöne Fotos gemacht und viel Spass gehabt.

Ich hoffe wir sehn uns irgendwann mal in LE, vielleicht kommt ja Conny oder Frank vorbei.

Dann macht auch mal schöne Fotos in der MB!


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Lichtfest in Leipzig am 09.10.*

Hallo.

In wenigen Tagen ist es wieder so weit!
Hier ein wirklich sehr kurzer Rückblick auf das Lichtfest 2009 (Video). Und noch ein zweites, gutes Video... auch wenn man von der "Kraft" am HBF wenig spürt.
Es war wirklich beeindruckend und soweit es unsere Arbeit irgendwie zu läßt, werde ich sicherlich wieder dabei sein, zumal es sich dieses Jahr um einen Samstag handelt.

[DLMURL="http://www.leipziger-freiheit.de/projekte/lichtfest-2010/?download=Programmheft_9_Okt_2010.pdf&did=82"]Link zum Programmheft-Download.[/DLMURL] Achtung, mehrere MB groß.

Hat noch jemand aus dem Forum vor, Leipzig am besagtem (nächsten) WE zu besuchen?
Es würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Lichtfest in Leipzig*

Schade, ich kann leider nicht kommen - bin erst zum Jahreswechsel wieder in LE.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß


----------

